# Amber Alerts



## BernDawg (31 Jul 2006)

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/saskatchewan/story/2006/07/31/missing-boy.html

I think the scariest part is that the suspect lives in Morinville.  How did they let this guy out?
A perfect candidate for the $0.25 solution.


----------



## GAP (31 Jul 2006)

God, don't you just love the last line...as though it solved everything



> including 12 months of psychiatric treatment at Kingston Penitentiary


 well, that solved it, it also explained why he was carrying latex gloves, duct tape, pictures of children...part of his therapy. 

I would happily contribute to the $0.25 solution...


----------



## Good2Golf (31 Jul 2006)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> http://www.cbc.ca/canada/saskatchewan/story/2006/07/31/missing-boy.html
> 
> I think the scariest part is that the suspect lives in Morinville.  How did they let this guy out?
> A perfect candidate for the $0.25 solution.



+1   Concur with BurnDawg's solution.

Peter Robert Whitemore - repeat sex offender



I hope that Zack is found soon and that LE is able to operate fully and capably within its ROE when dealing with the "suspect."  :rage:

Duey


----------



## Hot Lips (31 Jul 2006)

Dear God I hope they find the boy and do we really believe we can rehabilitate pedophiles?  They have an illness and it isn't likely to go away...even with therapy...I'll give yah therapy...how about castration for starters...seriously  :rage:

I am all for the benefit of the doubt but come on...this guy isn't out more than a day or so and is committing the same crimes...I'm thinking the psychiatric counselling isn't working  :

HL


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (31 Jul 2006)

This jerk-off  has a WHOLE lot more convictions and arrests than is stated in the article.

The fact that this clown wasn't labeled a dangerous offender back in 93 is a huge crime.......one that we as citizens can't hold anyone accountable for.


----------



## Cansky (31 Jul 2006)

This sort of stuff infuriates me.  The poor kids are the victims.  From what I read in the CBC report, this guy has at least 3 convictions for offenses against kids.  I (personal opinion) believe we should have some form of 3 strikes and your out law.  Pedophile's like this guy who has 3 convictions, the last one should be a life sentence.  Of course my real opinion .......... well, death would be to good for him.
 :rage: :rage: :rage: :rage:
Kirsten


----------



## foerestedwarrior (31 Jul 2006)

> Just nine days after he was released, Whitmore took an eight-year-old girl from Guelph, Ont., to Toronto. He received a 56-month sentence.
> 
> After his release in November 2000, Whitmore was found less than one month later with a 13-year-old boy in a Toronto motel. His sentence for that offence was one year in jail.



Just goes to show you that Jail will not rehab you unless you want it to. Give him life with no parole. If jail wont fix him, keep him in it forever. Pretty easy.


----------



## Thompson_JM (31 Jul 2006)

I'll put in a buck.... aka the .25 Solution x4... just to make sure....


----------



## Yrys (31 Jul 2006)

HL,

I'm also for castration, but I'm not sure that its an effective methods,
as they still think about kids and can act out on it...

Jail for them seem the only recourse in the actual system.


----------



## Good2Golf (31 Jul 2006)

Yrys said:
			
		

> HL,
> 
> *I'm also for castration, but I'm not sure that its an effective methods,*as they still think about kids and can act out on it...
> 
> Jail for them seem the only recourse in the actual system.



...hmmm, perhaps smashing his whole package with a 10 lb sledge hamer until it's paper thin would work!


----------



## MPIKE (1 Aug 2006)

Sask RCMP Amber Alert info
http://www.rcmp-grc.gc.ca/sk/MediaReleases/zachary_miller_e.htm


> Amber Alert
> 
> This is an activation of the AMBER ALERT system at the request of Broadview RCMP
> 
> ...













Thread title is defeated without the info. IMO


----------



## karl28 (1 Aug 2006)

I sure hope that they catch this guy and that the children are alright . This kind of sick freak is why I support the death penalty people like him never change


----------



## hockeygirl (1 Aug 2006)

I hope they find the lil guy soon, safe and sound. This just infuriates me that they let people out and commit the exact same crimes on these poor little angels. I wish there was tougher penalties for these freaks.


----------



## BernDawg (1 Aug 2006)

Noted.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (1 Aug 2006)

I read this article this morning, and I was horrified.  I pray that these children are found quickly and unharmed (in any way).  But what I just about punched my monitor for was the fact that this guy shows a record of not willing or able to change his ways.  Being let out of prison and 9 days later being found with a young girl might throw up some red flags.  Not to mention the punishments he's recieved seem lax, 16 months, 56 months, 1 year.  Does anyone else see a complete lack of understanding within our court system that this guy is dangerous?  Come on, a year sentence on his third time back in before the judge.  I'll save the government a bit of money and contribute my rifle, ammo and shovel to the situation.

This sickens me.


----------



## armyvern (1 Aug 2006)

It just came on CBC that the 10 year old, Zacahary Miller, has been found alive. Thank you Lord. 

I'm looking for an electronic update for this thread now. Just heard the little clip above on the news as I walked in the door.

Here we go:

CTV.ca 

Reproduced under the fairdealings copyright act....

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060801/whitmore_hunt_060801/20060801?hub=TopStories



> Missing Sask. 10-year-old found, police say
> Updated Tue. Aug. 1 2006 4:36 PM ET
> 
> CTV.ca News Staff
> ...


----------



## armyvern (1 Aug 2006)

Following the news on CTV now. RCMP on their way to the suspect farm where they hope to find the other missing lad. Am keeping my fingers crossed that this turns out to be a successful and happy return of this young lad to his worried family.

Edited due to very poor choice of wording.


----------



## Infantree (1 Aug 2006)

Missing 10-year-old boy found alive near Sask. town
Last Updated: Tuesday, August 1, 2006 | 3:50 PM CT
CBC News

A 10-year-old boy who has been at the centre of a massive search after he was allegedly abducted by a convicted sex offender has been found and is alive and well.

RCMP said Tuesday that Zachary Miller of Whitewood, Sask., was returned to safety near Kipling, Sask., about 170 kilometres southeast of Regina.

Police were called to investigate an abandoned van in the town and while they were doing so, a young boy ran out of a farm building, located about 17 kilometres east of Kipling.

Police immediately cordoned off the area and an emergency response team was being dispatched, said RCMP spokeswoman Heather Russell at around 2:20 p.m CT.

Jordan Bruyere, a 14-year-old aboriginal boy from Winnipeg, and Miller, from Whitewood, Sask., were believed to be with Peter Robert Joseph Whitmore, a convicted child abuser seen in the Whitewood area in the past few days.

Police believe Whitmore and Bruyere are on the property.

More to come.


----------



## Devlin (1 Aug 2006)

Good news...let's hope this has a happy ending


----------



## hockeygirl (1 Aug 2006)

Thank goodness! I hope they lock that sicko for a very very long time. I still sickend of what was found in his backpack. Thank goodness the boy is alive!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Aug 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Good news...let's hope this has a happy ending



A happy ending would be the perv going down in a hail of gunfire.


----------



## BernDawg (2 Aug 2006)

One piece of good news.  Let's pray for another.


----------



## s23256 (2 Aug 2006)

recceguy said:
			
		

> A happy ending would be the perv going down in a hail of gunfire.



+1

Frang, Battle, A**hole, On

I have to agree with previous posters that the justice system's inability to deal with this kind of scum is appalling.  In fact I believe it's probably the most disturbing aspect of this entire situation.  It is probably inevitable that pedophiles and their ilk will crop up from time to time and commit their heinous crimes.  What is not inevitable is that they be released to prey on innocent victims again, that is purely a function of our current system.  Despite my first instinct (as noted above) I doubt Canada will be reinstating the death penalty, in any form, anytime soon (unfortunately as it would make for an interesting range).  However, there should be scope under the current system for significantly increased sentences and restrictions.  The only way any of us is likely to be able to effect this sort of change is by making our outrage known to those with the ability to take action.  I will be writing my MP as soon as I post this, I encourage you all to do the same.


----------



## BernDawg (2 Aug 2006)

http://www.cbc.ca/story/canada/national/2006/08/02/standoff-over.html

It appears the a$$hole surrendered.  It's very fortunate for the kids however I would have rather seen him resist and be dealt with properly.  Now the lame justice system in our country can give him another lenient sentence and he can do it all over again in a few years.  Gonna keep following this story.


----------



## Cliffy433 (2 Aug 2006)

Hey, let's stop bashing the legal system!  Maybe 8 convictions and incarcerations didn't rehabilitate this one predator... but, nearly 25% of our prison population are one-time offenders!  (will edit when I find a source for this stat)

Clearly, 2-5 year sentences for rape, murder, kidnapping, assault, et al IS working for less than one quarter of criminals - it will surely work for the rest.  Eventually. 

I hope.

tlm.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (2 Aug 2006)

yammit said:
			
		

> Hey, let's stop bashing the legal system!  Maybe 8 convictions and incarcerations didn't rehabilitate this one predator... but, nearly 25% of our prison population are one-time offenders!  (will edit when I find a source for this stat)
> 
> Clearly, 2-5 year sentences for rape, murder, kidnapping, assault, et al IS working for less than one quarter of criminals - it will surely work for the rest.  Eventually.
> I hope.
> tlm.



I don't know where to start........must stop doing this first though. :rofl:


----------



## Gunnar (2 Aug 2006)

> I have to agree with previous posters that the justice system's inability to deal with this kind of scum is appalling.



The justice system isn't *unable* to deal with it.  The justice system is **unwilling** to deal with it.  I'm willing to bet that a convicted felon, given maximum time by the appropriate "hangin' judge" will be out on parole, or mandatory reduced sentencing due to the successive years of liberal programs to *improve* our penal system and to *rehabilitate* our felons.  And the judge will either have to answer for his "intolerant" view of the law, and his refusal to be "open-minded", or the liberal system will ignore him as a "dinosaur" and do everything in its power to put the convicted, unrehabilitated criminal back out on the street, ideally in a neighbourhood that mirrors that where he committed his crimes in the first place, where the locals will not be allowed to be informed of his presence.

Once again, the ones at fault are Canadians who haven't held their politicians to account for their bad policy decisions.  Apparently, if we just *love* these people enough, everything will be all right...won't it?

I guess I'm splitting hairs here...but I want it  understood that the failure isn't the concept of justice per se, but the refusal of Canadians to demand it.


----------



## Booked_Spice (2 Aug 2006)

" Hey, let's stop bashing the legal system!  Maybe 8 convictions and incarcerations didn't rehabilitate this one predator... but, nearly 25% of our prison population are one-time offenders!  (will edit when I find a source for this stat)

Clearly, 2-5 year sentences for rape, murder, kidnapping, assault, et al IS working for less than one quarter of criminals - it will surely work for the rest.  Eventually. "


Sorry I read this and it did not make me laugh but rather offended. So are you saying 2-5 years is enough time for individuals who have killed and raped innocent victims.  I don't think that they could serve enough time for these offensives. Now when you victimize children, you loose all rights . What is the world coming too. What about these victims do you think that they just forget about it. NO, they are tormented throughout their whole life. It affects them drastically. It is evident that you have never experienced any horrific crime against yourself or a family member because if you have your attitude and opinion would be not as positive as you have expressed here.

I will quote Paracowboy on this one. Kneel down and face the ditch.


----------



## Gunnar (2 Aug 2006)

You should feel offended.  That was kinda the point.  SATIRE was being used to illustrate a point.  

At least, I hope.


----------



## vonGarvin (2 Aug 2006)

Booked_Spice said:
			
		

> I will quote Paracowboy on this one. Kneel down and face the ditch.


+100%


----------



## karl28 (2 Aug 2006)

I will quote Paracowboy on this one. Kneel down and face the ditch.

+100%

I will second this to the justice systems needs to be tougher


----------



## Devlin (2 Aug 2006)

Count me in with a vote for Kneel Down and Face the Ditch....the money spent on trying to rehab these creatures is better spent elsewhere.


----------



## Jake (3 Aug 2006)

Good to hear that they're safe. When I first saw Zachery Miller's picture I thought it was my cousin, they look very similar and are the same age.


----------



## Cliffy433 (3 Aug 2006)

My previous comment was said with tongue firmly in cheek.  It was meant to offend you, as many sentences should offend every law-abiding citizen, and/or victim of crime.  It was not meant to offend you as a defense to these sentences.

When it comes to justice, I am a firm believer in "three strikes, you're out", "try 'em and fry 'em" and/or "shoot, shovel, and shut up" (originally attributed to his Hon. Ralph Klein (sp?) regarding BSE, but also effective justice, in my not so humble opinion).

I have been in contact with both Statistics Canada, and their subdivision, Canadian Centre for Justice Statistics (CCJS).  I cannot find a quote for my source of 25% being one-time offenders (meaning 75% are repeat).  Therefore, please do not requote me as being an accurate source.  The CCJS has provided me with some excellent documents, but in order to find the exact number of repeat offenders, they have to set up a special query into their database - and that will cost money and time, which, as always, are in short supply.

However, being a fan of the news, and seeing day after day repeated stories about repeat offenders back in court, or heading back to jail, I would be willing to bet that my guess of 75% is LOW.

If anyone has access to hard statistical data, I'd love to read it.

tlm.


----------



## Jarnhamar (24 Mar 2019)

Chalk this up to piece of shit human beings.



> *
> 'You can't take TV away': Complaints about Amber Alert revealed*
> 
> When an Amber Alert rang out on electronic devices across Ontario last month, *the 911 dispatch centre closest to the place where the girl was last seen received dozens of calls complaining about the inconvenience.
> ...





Anyone who called 911 to complain should be fined for charged, whatever happens when people abuse the system.


----------



## FJAG (24 Mar 2019)

Not to downplay the issue with the lack of basic humanity of some of these people, I think that the system could be better implemented than it is.

I don't know if it's the same for everybody, I have Bell satellite and for me when there is an emergency broadcast (not just the amber alert) the TV automatically switches to the emergency broadcast channel with the volume switched to maximum for a blaring klaxon sounding. The message then scrolls through, slowly several times (I think for some in the other official language as well) and then seems to stay there.

I found this terrifically bothersome for a weather alert the first time I got it because it went through the message a few times before it ceded control back to me. (I consider myself intelligent enough that I can usually comprehend a message the first time it's given to me)

The last one of these (which I think was the one in question, I was able to switch channels back to the one I was watching as soon as I'd read it.

Quite frankly I think that a better implementation is the way they do it for tornado warnings down south where the message runs in a ticker across the bottom of your screen leaving the original programming in place. If there's a significant danger there's also an audible warning voice-over that runs briefly. These types of messages do need to get out but they shouldn't lock down your system.

 :2c:


----------



## mariomike (24 Mar 2019)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Chalk this up to piece of shit human beings.



Not the first time there have been complaints,



> CBC
> May 15, 2018
> Amber Alert for missing boy sparks complaints over new mobile emergency system
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/mobile-emergency-alert-system-amber-alert-1.4662609
> ...





> The 4 a.m. timing of a July 2013 New York child abduction alert sent through the Wireless Emergency Alerts system raised concerns that many cellphone users will now disable WEA alerts.
> https://www.nytimes.com/2013/07/18/nyregion/early-morning-alert-issued-after-7-month-old-boy-is-abducted.html


  

Edit to add,

EDMONTON (CITYNEWS) – “Thanks for waking me up a-holes, this should not be province-wide,” reads a tweet that was published minutes after Albertans learned of missing Edmonton child.
https://edmonton.citynews.ca/2019/03/16/please-no-more-alerts-people-complain-about-amber-alert-again/

"Very disappointed to learn of people calling #Calgary 9-1-1 to complain about being woken up & interruption to their TV shows!"

“How does an eardrum-bursting alarm help anyone?”


----------



## SupersonicMax (24 Mar 2019)

I understand the need for broadcasting these messages but at 3AM, I won't get up and look for a missing children.  I got awaken 3 times recently for an AMBER alert, between 1AM and 5AM  (including one alert to tell me the alert was cancelled).  Perhaps the alert could wait on individual phones until 0600?


----------



## mariomike (24 Mar 2019)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> I got awaken 3 times recently for an AMBER alert, between 1AM and 5AM  (including one alert to tell me the alert was cancelled).



From what I understand, they are pretty loud.

During my employment, I became accustomed to alarm bells regularly going off. 

But, towards the end of my career the bells were replaced by electronic "ramp-up" tones. 

The experts figured that by gradually increasing the volume of alarm tones reduced fatigue, tachycardia and potentially long-term physical and psychological disorders.

Not sure if it would be technically possible or practical, but perhaps consideration could be given to gradually ramping up the volume on Amber Alerts to get people used to them?


----------



## Navy_Pete (24 Mar 2019)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> I understand the need for broadcasting these messages but at 3AM, I won't get up and look for a missing children.  I got awaken 3 times recently for an AMBER alert, between 1AM and 5AM  (including one alert to tell me the alert was cancelled).  Perhaps the alert could wait on individual phones until 0600?



Unless for some reason I may get a phone call at night, mine is on airplane mode between 2300 and 0600 because it takes me forever to get back to sleep if I wake up.  Has never been an issue.


----------



## mariomike (24 Mar 2019)

Navy_Pete said:
			
		

> Unless for some reason I may get a phone call at night, mine is on airplane mode between 2300 and 0600 because it takes me forever to get back to sleep if I wake up.



I just say, "Call me back in an hour, I should be asleep by then."


----------



## Jarnhamar (24 Mar 2019)

FJAG said:
			
		

> Not to downplay the issue with the lack of basic humanity of some of these people, I think that the system could be better implemented than it is.



That's fair. If the system is shitty then for sure figure out how to improve it. Someone complaining that a missing child alert is interrupting their leafs game? Garbage.

The responses on Twitter shows how selfish and self-centred we've become IMO.




			
				SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> I understand the need for broadcasting these messages but at 3AM, I won't get up and look for a missing children.



Do you think the intent is for you to get out of bed get dressed and go looking for these missing kids, or, if you're out somewhere and you happen to see an adult and child matching the description to call into the police?


----------



## Haggis (24 Mar 2019)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> The responses on Twitter shows how selfish and self-centred we've become IMO.



These are the same people who won't pull out of the way of an emergency vehicle because "it's not heading to my house".

I stopped dead at a green light this afternoon too allow a fire truck to cross the intersection.  The oxygen thief behind me leaned on the horn at me, Then pulled up beside me as the light turned red, rolled down his window and started to say something. I may be retired but my RSM's "death stare" still works.


----------



## Kat Stevens (24 Mar 2019)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> That's fair. If the system is shitty then for sure figure out how to improve it. Someone complaining that a missing child alert is interrupting their leafs game? Garbage.
> 
> The responses on Twitter shows how selfish and self-centred we've become IMO.
> 
> ...



 :goodpost: When it comes to a missing child, seconds do count. Would you be happy if the cops waited till everyone had their second donut and third coffee in them if it was your kid? If one of my grandkids was missing, bet your balls I'd be climbing up the cops' ass to get them found.


----------



## AbdullahD (24 Mar 2019)

Target Up said:
			
		

> :goodpost: When it comes to a missing child, seconds do count. Would you be happy if the cops waited till everyone had their second donut and third coffee in them if it was your kid? If one of my grandkids was missing, bet your balls I'd be climbing up the cops' *** to get them found.



Yep, if it was my kids. Screw everyone and everything let's find them. I would try to keep perspective and show that respect for other peoples kids, but I have not had this particular issue yet so not sure how I feel.

Just some people do not care, until it is them.
Abdullah


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Mar 2019)

Seems kind of simple, but unless it's required for work, why not just turn off your phones at night?  :dunno:

I don't get the Amber Alerts; my phone/provider combo isn't compatible.  But I still turn my phone off overnight anyway.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (24 Mar 2019)

Since we live in/have created a society where everyone has to have their personal comforts and feelings and opinions and ridiculousness acknowledged and/or heard and accommodated in whatever manner fits the bill at the time, more and more people are becoming self-absorbed a-holes. To hell with being even remotely inconvenienced or disturbed in any way if it’ll benefit another—screw everyone else—it’s all about me!

Of course it’s super easy to just shut one’s phone off at night if it’s that big of a deal. (I use the bedtime setting/alarm that comes in the clock on my iPhone. It automatically mutes everything...even Amber Alerts...as I found out when this initially occurred.)

Anyway, stuff like this just gets under my skin. I recall reading about people complaining the day of. It’s sickening.


----------



## garb811 (24 Mar 2019)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Seems kind of simple, but unless it's required for work, why not just turn off your phones at night?  :dunno:
> 
> I don't get the Amber Alerts; my phone/provider combo isn't compatible.  But I still turn my phone off overnight anyway.


For a lot of people these days, a cellphone is their only phone. I ditched my landline long ago when it became evident the only thing it was getting used for was telemarketers disrupting my dinner because any calls I made or took was on my cell. Did the same thing with cable TV and have never looked back.

As for the AmberAlert, one of the beefs being made in Alberta was because people were upset it was province wide instead of confined to the Edmonton area and they felt that was too broad of an area. Turns out the girl and mother were located near Okotoks, 330km South. Unfortunately that is the reality we are living in; every hour someone can be easily be an extra 100+ km away from where the incident started so there really isn't any sense in confining it to a small geographical location once the determination has been made they are mobile.


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Mar 2019)

garb811 said:
			
		

> For a lot of people these days, a cellphone is their only phone.



I don't have a landline either.  If someone calls me in the middle of the night, they can leave a voice mail.


----------



## brihard (25 Mar 2019)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> I understand the need for broadcasting these messages but at 3AM, I won't get up and look for a missing children.  I got awaken 3 times recently for an AMBER alert, between 1AM and 5AM  (including one alert to tell me the alert was cancelled).  Perhaps the alert could wait on individual phones until 0600?



Nobody expects you to. But a surprising number of people are still out in the wee hours of the morning. Every pair of eyes helps when a child’s life is at stake.


----------



## mariomike (25 Mar 2019)

Haggis said:
			
		

> I stopped dead at a green light this afternoon too allow a fire truck to cross the intersection.  The oxygen thief behind me leaned on the horn at me, Then pulled up beside me as the light turned red, rolled down his window and started to say something.



Some drivers pull over and stop. Some keep on going. Some like to tail-gate. Some just slam on their brakes...


----------



## Cloud Cover (25 Mar 2019)

- The oxygen thief behind me leaned on the horn at me, Then pulled up beside me as the light turned red, rolled down his window and started to say something.

I'm envisioning the scene in Sicario where grenades get tossed into open windows...


----------



## kratz (26 Apr 2019)

CTV.ca

It's good news the child is safe. I can't help but feel the police are looking for a positive story after the recent backlash with these alerts.



> Five-year-old Ontario boy found safe; Amber Alert ends
> 
> A five-year-old Ontario boy whose disappearance prompted an Amber Alert has been found safe, police say.
> 
> ...


----------



## mariomike (11 Jul 2019)

July 11, 2019



> Ontarians Are Still Making Angry 911 Calls To Complain About Amber Alerts
> https://www.narcity.com/news/ca/on/toronto/ontario-amber-alert-once-again-leads-to-angry-911-calls-from-residents-police-claim
> 
> "Some of the calls have been abusive and very rude."
> ...


----------



## mariomike (26 Jul 2019)

Unlike other places, Amber Alerts in Canada get a huge response ...from people calling 911 to complain about them,
https://torontosun.com/news/provincial/late-night-amber-alert-triggers-widespread-complaints-to-911-province-wide



> 3 o’clock in the f–king morning — no — I haven’t seen her. This went off five f–king times. I am in Oshawa . What in the f–k are you thinking?


----------



## Navy_Pete (26 Jul 2019)

I don't understand why these people have their phones on, in a place where it disturbs them, if they don't want to ever be woken up at night.  How hard is it to unplug?  :facepalm:


----------



## brihard (26 Jul 2019)

Ontario needs to pass a 911 Act and start laying fines. These idiots will shut up then.


----------



## dapaterson (26 Jul 2019)

Pelmorex needs to fix their geo ranges for alerts and properly geo target them, ignoring provincial boundaries.  In Ottawa, I should get alerts from Montreal to Kingston, not Thunder Bay or Toronto.

From what I have been able to find, research shows the overwhelming majority of successes fund the missing child and / or perp in close proximity - I think the figure I saw was 100 miles.

Tools exist to do proper targeting of messages, but they haven't been implemented in Canada yet.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (26 Jul 2019)

If reasonable speculation exists to assume the parties are in close proximity to the areas being affected by the alerts, or possibly heading that way, then the alerts go out to said areas. It’s not like we’re getting alerts (at least I’m not) wrt an individual being abducted in BC 2hrs ago. 

The entitled complaining and utter self-absorption is appalling. It’s not difficult to silence all notifications. I do it every night when I set my alarm. (It happens automatically with the touch of one button actually...IPhone 6s...not rocket science.) Not once have I been disturbed by an alert. I see it in the morning. ‘Read it, check out the news, continue on with my day. I’m with Brihard...fines are necessary. People clearly aren’t taking the hint not to tie up 911 with their ridiculous whining.


----------



## mariomike (26 Jul 2019)

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> People clearly aren’t taking the hint not to tie up 911 with their ridiculous whining.



Nothing new about ridiculous whining. Especially since 9-1-1 and cell phones came a long.


----------



## brihard (26 Jul 2019)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Pelmorex needs to fix their geo ranges for alerts and properly geo target them, ignoring provincial boundaries.  In Ottawa, I should get alerts from Montreal to Kingston, not Thunder Bay or Toronto.
> 
> From what I have been able to find, research shows the overwhelming majority of successes fund the missing child and / or perp in close proximity - I think the figure I saw was 100 miles.
> 
> Tools exist to do proper targeting of messages, but they haven't been implemented in Canada yet.



Four hour driving time from Toronto to Ottawa, and an alert will generally not come til several hours have elapsed and investigation has determined the risk. That’s well within what an individual with a plan could do. Some may just impulsively kidnap and take off with no plan, but others might be punching it for another province, a family member’s place in another city, whatever.

With a child’s life at stake, it’s worth annoying some people. I got woken up twice by the one the other night, as I have others. I accept it, same as I would accept a fire truck or ambulance going by with sirens on to someone in distress.

Thunder Bay’s a bit far, sure.


----------



## dapaterson (26 Jul 2019)

I will try to find the study I read earlier to share it (re: distance most successful AAs were from the initial incident).

But if it takes 4 hours to get out an "urgent" alert, we have some serious problems.  That's plenty of time to jump on an aircraft to another jurisdiction (see: Saudis accused of anything, even with electronic monitoring).


----------



## mariomike (26 Jul 2019)

Brihard said:
			
		

> I accept it, same as I would accept a fire truck or ambulance going by with sirens on to someone in distress.



After I retired, I heard they caved to public pressure and took the sirens, air horns and rumblers away. 

Switched to this,
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzodaDCD798


----------



## mariomike (12 Jan 2020)

> Everybody in Ontario thinking last nights Alert was for a missing kid, only to realize it was for a Nuclear threat.
> https://twitter.com/TheMackAttack34/status/1216342426744434689



Everything is fine.


----------

